# TiVo Edge Network Issues



## dspangenberg (Nov 25, 2001)

I took advantage of the latest Tivo sale and bought a new Edge along with the lifetime service.
Setup was mostly easy, but had to call Comcast to pair the cablecard that I moved from an older Series 3, the Comcast online tool wouldn't work.

Now that it is setup I have some random network issues. The unit is connected with a hardwire ethernet cable. Under "devices" it says I'm not connected to the network, yet the network troubleshooting tests just fine.

After a reboot it does show connected and shows the other tivos I have, but then randomly will again show "not connected to network". Only a reboot seems to fix it, but it doesn't stay connected

The Tivo iPhone app also will work when my other home Tivos show in devices, but errors when the network error is showing. 

Software version is 21.10.2.v22-USM-12-D6F

Thoughts? I will have to reach out to Tivo tomorrow.


----------



## dspangenberg (Nov 25, 2001)

Also forgot to mention, I can ping the IP of the Tivo successfully even when it shows the "not connected" error. I hope I don’t have a buggy network card.


----------

